# Check Engine Light



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2003)

I just installed a cold air intake on my 2k altima. Everything works fine, engine runs smoothly etc etc. The one problem i have though is that my "Servie Engine Soon" light came on right after teh installation, and wont go off. Has anyone else had the same problem? If so how do you turn it off?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It may be your MAF sensor that went out. Go to the dealer to get it fixed.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Any update on your problem?


----------

